

Amazon's 3G Kindle leaps 'Great Firewall of China' - ukdm
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5h1yyXi97OU9cuMsAuiNQLKYdO_SQ

======
retree
This won't last very long.

I just hope they don't start confiscating them off visitors at border points
like they've been to know to do with guide books before now.

